# My dog growls at me



## andrei.chester

Hello,
My name is Andrei. I have a 2 years old german shepherd male. Recently his behaviour started to worry me. From time to time he growls at me with no reason. Rarely he growls at the other members of the family, but most of the time at me. I live at a house with a decent backyard. He is always free. Only when friends come to me I have to tie him up because I can't controll him. I didn't trained him. He doesn't like to be tied but it is only for a couple of hours. A few times when he was tied and barked really loud I splashed him with water (he doesn't like it and stops barking). Could this be the reason of his growling toward mostly at me? He is a very playfull dog. Every time I came out of the house he brings me the ball and wants to play with me. I love him very much and I'm very worried. I would appreciate any help.
Thank you,
Andrei


----------



## Jax08

First, hire a trainer who uses positive methods.
Second, stop throwing water on him. How would you like it someone did that to you?
Third, stop tying him up. That in itself is creating some aggression to which you responded by throwing water on him..
Fourth, I don't think he views you, or anyone else, as his alpha. He should not be growling at anyone.

Research NILIF (nothing in life is free) training. Start there. People have seen amazing results with this. If done correctly it changes the pack order and your dog will start looking to you for directions.


----------



## BlackPuppy

Dogs need structure, otherwise they think they are in charge. Obedience training and NILIF works wonders. What Michelle said.


----------



## Chantell

yeah, what they said, listen to the people here, they know their stuff! Please stop throwing water on the poor dog . Teach him not to growl at you and your company, and give the pup some love!!


----------



## littledmc17

agreed to all of the above


----------



## UConnGSD

> Originally Posted By: Jax08First, hire a trainer *who uses positive methods*.


This is very true. Following along those lines, there are many good dog training books out there now. Pick some of the more recent ones, those written in the last 5 - 7 years. There are many training books out of there which are very outdated. I got some hideous ideas (similar to yours) from those. And inexperienced owners reading those books might very well believe that those ideas are okay, that they work and that they make sense.


----------



## codmaster

Whoa! What exactly is "positive method"? Do you mean that no corrections are allowed?

A better approach is to find a trainer who knows what they are doing and adjusts their methods to the particular dog in front of them. Growling at an owner is a behavior that has to be stopped immediately before it escalates into something worse and the the dog faces either then needle or being "rehomed" again and then probably again.

I agree that you should locate a competent trainer who preferably knows GSD's or at least other big "guard" dog type breeds.

BTW, it is also highly unlikely that there is no reason that your dog growls at you. At least to him there is a very good reason for him to do this. Let us know when he growls at you and people here could probably shed more light on possible causes and ways to address it. That is, is the dog eating when he growls or maybe chewing something or when you try to get him to move or when you try to restrain him from doing something?

In order to get him to change his behavior you will need to figure out when and preferably why he is doing it.


----------



## katieliz

does your dog live in the house or "free" in the large backyard?


----------



## kearanentalo

Codmaster is exactly right. This dog needs structure ASAP and it is worth hiring an experienced trainer, someone with GSD experience hopefully. These dogs need rules made black and white to them. 

I am extremely positive with what I want the dog to do, but I am also willing to give the dog a correction that is meaningful to the dog for behaviors that are not acceptable. Black and white, but fairly and firmly.

Don't let this continue. Get some professional guidance ASAP!!!! This dog needs to socialize with your guests, but in a controlled, and positive fashion so this dog learns to like people, but not to bite them either.


----------



## Catu

> Originally Posted By: ILuv2TrackCodmaster is exactly right. This dog needs structure ASAP and it is worth hiring an experienced trainer, someone with GSD experience hopefully. These dogs need rules made black and white to them.
> 
> I am extremely positive with what I want the dog to do, but I am also willing to give the dog a correction that is meaningful to the dog for behaviors that are not acceptable. Black and white, but fairly and firmly.
> 
> Don't let this continue. Get some professional guidance ASAP!!!! This dog needs to socialize with your guests, but in a controlled, and positive fashion so this dog learns to like people, but not to bite them either.


----------



## andrei.chester

Hello again,
Thank you very much for your suggestions.
katieliz, my dog lives in the backyard.
codmaster, my dog happens to growl at me sometimes when I come back from work. I don't know what reason could he have. I try to talk to him but he continues to growl. I go in the house and after awhile I go out again and sometimes he is happy to see me, sometimes he isn't.
I see that everyone suggest to hire a trainer. I didn't hire one yet because I don't have enough money to pay one. That's why I ask you to please suggest me some good books to read.
Thank you,
Andrei


----------



## littledmc17

then you need to do some serious training on your own and pay attention to the poor baby

no bad dogs only bad owners


----------



## allieg

Where are you located,general area?Maybe someone has a connection in that area that can help you out.Some behaviors are hard to deal with by reading a book.


----------



## kearanentalo

I just first preface this by saying that you cannot learn to train a dog from a book or off the internet. Although, reading can help you have more understanding for how your dog thinks and operates. 

My suggestions for reading would be anything by Patricia McConnell, especially, in this case, The Cautious Canine. She is a REAL animal behaviorist, which means she has to be a DVM. She is not someone who claims to be a behaviorist and is not. I think she is very real about what she teaches and does it from experience.

Her website is a wealth of knowledge: 
http://www.patriciamcconnell.com/

I also will say the Monks of New Skette, but you need to realize that you have long since past the time of puppyhood when so much positive imprinting could be done.

The last question I have for you, is can you afford NOT to trian this dog?? I see this dog on a downhill spiral and you need intervention ASAP. Or, give the dog back to the breeder if you cannot do justice to this dog now. 

If I were his breeder, I would take him back in a heartbeat so that this dog has a chance at being turned around and getting the proper training he needs. Be fair to your dog, Andrei. Do what is best for him. There is nothing wrong with admitting that this dog is too much for you to handle right now, financially or with the skills that you currently have without instruction.

Best regards, Fran


----------



## Jax08

Can I ask how old you are? Are you an adult on your own or living with your parents?

Why is the dog living in the backyard rather than in your home? It sounds to me as if he thinks the backyard is his territory and you are invading it. He feels that way towards you because he is not being included in your life, as a german shepherd really needs to be, and therefore he doesn't feel he has to listen to you.

Do a google search for NILIF and start there. 

How much exercise does he get? Just being in the backyard does not provide exercise for his body and his brain. These are extremely smart dogs that are bred to trot all day long. If you do not give them the mental and physical stimulation they need they are going to find other ways to amuse themselves.


----------



## allieg

> Originally Posted By: ILuv2TrackI just first preface this by saying that you cannot learn to train a dog from a book or off the internet. Although, reading can help you have more understanding for how your dog thinks and operates.
> 
> 
> The last question I have for you, is can you afford NOT to trian this dog?? I see this dog on a downhill spiral and you need intervention ASAP. Or, give the dog back to the breeder if you cannot do justice to this dog now.
> 
> If I were his breeder, I would take him back in a heartbeat so that this dog has a chance at being turned around and getting the proper training he needs. Be fair to your dog, Andrei. Do what is best for him. There is nothing wrong with admitting that this dog is too much for you to handle right now, financially or with the skills that you currently have without instruction.
> 
> Best regards, Fran


Perfectly said Fran....

No one can truly, not afford to train.What will you do if he bites someone then that someone sues you?? It will cost you a heck of a lot more in the long run.What if he turns on you because he thinks you are invading HIS territory? You need to do something.


----------



## katieliz

living in the back yard = not a good thing. don't know what else to tell you. you have lost control of your dog and the dog has missed out on learning the socialization skills and training he needs to be a good companion, and now you have a problem.


----------



## aubie

It sounds like you have a dog tied up in the back yard that you pay little or no attention to then act suprised when he doesn't get all happy and goo goo eyed when you want him too. 

With a lot of work and bonding (which means you'll have to let him in the house once in a while) he could turn around.


----------



## Jax08

Before we fry this person, I'm really curious to know whether this is a kid that does not have control over whether this dog comes inside. 

If that is the case then the dog should go back to the breeder, if that is an option, or be rehomed to an experienced GSD owner with full knowledge that he has not been socialized as he should have been and there are now serious issues.


----------



## katieliz

i felt more like maybe english is not the first language of the op but didn't get that young person vibe, i.e., "coming home from work". jmho tho. 

there is so much help here for anyone who wants to listen and take to heart any of the many voices of experience.


----------



## Jax08

I"m kind of thinking that too. I just wanted to make sure this person is in complete control of what is going on instead of being a teenager that didn't make the decisions


----------



## andrei.chester

Hello all,
I'll start by saying that english isn't my first language. I'm from Romania.
Thank you ILuv2Track for the suggestions.
Jax08, he lives in the backyard because I want him to guard the house. I get out to him every time I have the opportunity but I can't stay with him all day long and neither the others can (I live with my family and I can make decisions). Like I said I try to play with him every day.
aubie, he isn't tied up more than 4 hours per week.
I want to thank you all again for the support. I will educate myself from the internet and I'll try to hire a trainer.
Thank you,
Andrei


----------



## allieg

I can't remember how old you said he was but leaving him in the back yard to protect the house was your first mistake.Being alone and not in "the pack" will make him not learn the appropriate way to interact and will make them turn ugly.If you had or do make him part of the family and hire a trainer he might have a chance.
Please do it ASAP to get a handle on it now before someone get hurt.


----------



## Jax08

To guard your house? and he's doing that...he's guarding it against you. did you research this breed at all before you got him?

If you want to protect your house, install a security system that notifies the authorities when there is trouble. Bring the dog inside to be a part of your family. These dogs were bred to be with ppl. If you can't do that then you should rehome him to someone that will.


----------



## Chantell

Who will protect the dog?


----------



## Jax08

ok...let's work thru this logic...

An intruder knows you have a dog in the *back *yard. Said intruder comes thru the *front *door and shoots you.

An intruder can only enter the home from the backyard. Said intruder shoots your dog, comes thru the back door and shoots you.

The intruder is a pacifist. Said intruder feeds your dog a nice big steak every day while you are not there, gains dog trust, walks around your dog, comes thru the door and steals everything you have.

Having a dog is not protection unless it is 
1) Trained to be that way taught to him by you through a professional.
2)The dog is close to you.
3) The intruder is an idiot.

There is no fool proof security system but there are alot better ones out there than using a dog and if that dog of yours attacks the wrong person what you will pay in a lawsuit will make the security system look pretty cheap.

Now that I've had my rant....tell us about your dog.

What is his breeding? show lines? working lines? back yard breeder that sold him cheap?

How have you socialized him? Taken him for walks out in the public? None at all?

How is he with other animals? Any aggression there?


----------



## WiscTiger

OK, guys. The OP is not from the US or Canada, we have a different way of living with dogs than many other countries do. Just because we (US and Candian folks) live with our dogs in the house, doesn't mean that that is the norm in other countries.

Many a GSD in Germany, Austria and other places live outside or combination of outside and kennel. I think the show dogs are maybe kept in the house.

Val


----------



## katieliz

andrei are you in the US now or still in romania. my ancestors were from transylvania, is that now part of romania? they were all shepherds and that is where i got my love for the gsd. is there even any transylvania anymore? 

there is so much to learn here on this board...your dog will never reach his full potential living in the yard, gsd's absolutely HATE to be tied or chained, and they have a great need to be/live with their people. 

so many people have the wrong idea about the whole "guard dog" issue, please really think about the stuff people here have already posted, don't stop posting because people's responses seem a bit harsh, i know this board could be helpful to you and your dog.

what is your boy's name? 

good luck.


----------



## doggiedad

he's 2 years old, why didn't you train and socialize him???


----------



## Jax08

I wasn't trying to be harsh. Just to lay out possible scenarios that could, and have, happened. 

If you want the dog for protection then that would be more effective if the dog were inside, and trained to know what is appropriate and when it is appropriate.

You can learn so very much from the members of this board in all aspects of pet ownership. He really needs to be trained, socialized and included as a member of your family. Then you will have a great dog!


----------



## TxRider

> Originally Posted By: AndreiHello all,
> I'll start by saying that english isn't my first language. I'm from Romania.
> Thank you ILuv2Track for the suggestions.
> Jax08, he lives in the backyard because I want him to guard the house. I get out to him every time I have the opportunity but I can't stay with him all day long and neither the others can (I live with my family and I can make decisions). Like I said I try to play with him every day.
> aubie, he isn't tied up more than 4 hours per week.
> I want to thank you all again for the support. I will educate myself from the internet and I'll try to hire a trainer.
> Thank you,
> Andrei


You should be the one who feeds him every day, and take time to train him every day, before you play with him.

I would bet it turns around rather quickly.


----------



## kearanentalo

Andrei, If I can go back a bit and say that the German Shepherd needs no encouragement to protect his home. That is a natural instinct. What we have to do with a German Shepherd is to teach him to be civil, and social with others so that he doesn't protect without cause.

You got some great advice from many people here. I hope you can get some help and turn this dog around. 

Again, good luck!


----------



## Anja1Blue

Andrei, you have been given some excellent advice by the other posters, and there isn't much I can add except to say that your dog isn't going to get better if you follow your current course of action. German Shepherds were bred to be with people, not left out in the back yard. He should at the very least be allowed to come in overnight. (And I totally agree - a dog is a far better protector inside the house than outside, where he can easily be neutralized if someone is determined enough.) As he gets older you may find that the growling escalates to a bite - he is bored and frustrated, has no clue as to what his place is in your pack, and isn't getting nearly enough exercise or mental stimulation. GSD's are high maintenance dogs because of their intelligence and energy, and this needs to be channeled appropriately. I realize that in the opinion of other countries we Americans can seem to go overboard when it comes to our dogs, but you have taken on a breed that simply will not thrive in the type of environment you are providing for him. 

Good luck - I hope you can find someone to help you, it isn't always easy to try and correct things alone.

______________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## storm123

Andrei, Don't feel that you're a bad owner...We have a German shepherd that we are dealing with the exact same issue...And our dog is an inside dog...Spoiled to death, we give him the best food, long runs on trails, swimming, non-stop throwing of his toys...And he has just started growling at my husband who treats him better than anything...And the dog is seriously bonded to him, but again has recently started growling at him when he goes to pet him...We've had different advice from the vet, i.e. a behaviorist, medication...All which is expensive as you mentioned...But don't let folk's make you feel bad about you're relationship with him...It sounds like you love him very much! If we find something that works with our pup we'll post to help you out...good luck and keep on loving him.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

storm if you need advice for your situation I suggest starting a thread of your own,,this thread is 5 years old


----------



## KlioTheGsd

*What To Do If Your Dog Growls At You*

Hi Andrei, I've experienced the same thing with my own dog (German Shepherd female, 3 yrs old). If you want to fix his growling issue, you have to find the triggers as in "what triggers your dog to growl." Monitor his behavior. Or, if you cannot find his trigger, try taking him to the vet to see if there is any physical issue. Most of the time, dogs tend get irritated and growl when they are in pain. Also, use positive reinforcement, instead of negative such as what you are doing by splashing him and stuff. The reason why you shouldn't do negative reinforcement is that it actually makes them worse. But, if you just back away, when your dog starts to growl in his mind he thinks "Oh, I win I beat you." If you just ignore or back away when your dog growls, he will constantly do it because he gets what he wants. Dogs still tend to have their primitive side and they cant help it. Some tend to have a lot some tend to have a little depends on the dog. To help control him, you can start off with teaching him commands, which is a good way to form a deeper relationship with your dog and to also help improve his self-esteem. German Shepherds are working dogs; if they don't have anything to do, their energy gets uncontrollable. Your dog can also sense your energy, so can sense that you cant control him. So, you have to show him who's alpha. Start by doing obedience training it will get all his bad energy out and will also form a close bond between the two of you. By doing so, your dog will form basic good manners, from polite greeting when guests arrive, to walking nicely on the leash, to coming when called.


----------

